# Where do you find those old scores to study? (Baroque)



## bachner (Mar 6, 2018)

Some of you study scores, but where do you find them?

I'm trying to find some little performed Telemann scores, and there's just nothing on the internet! Where do you have to go for this ancient stuff?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

bachner said:


> Some of you study scores, but where do you find them?
> 
> I'm trying to find some little performed Telemann scores, and there's just nothing on the internet! Where do you have to go for this ancient stuff?


The library can be very helpful, mine has great stuff.


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Thrift shops have old scores.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Some I have purchased, some I have found at a library and then there is:

http://imslp.org/index.php?title=Category:Composers&from=Ph


----------

